# Sticky  The Backcountry 10 Commandments



## killclimbz

This is something that I think should be stickied in every backcountry forum. So here it is. 
Big thanks to Andrew McLean for coming up with it.



Andrew McLean said:


> The Ten Nots
> By Andrew McLean
> FOUR SCORE AND A FEW YEARS AGO, our Forefathers and Foremothers foreskinned upon thy powder and declared it good. With few people and many wide-open spaces, peace and happiness reigned supreme in the Kingdom of Powder. Meeting others along the trail was a joyous occasion, often leading to social intercourse or a ritual smoking of the Peace Pipe. Turns were made, smiles were wide and a great happiness settled upon the land like snowflakes from the sky.
> After much frolicking, intercoursing, and Peace Piping, our Forefathers and Foremothers produced many Foregrommets. These playful tykes procreated like mad until the wide-open spaces weren’t quite so wide-open anymore and meetings along the trail were causes for distress instead of joy. A great unease spread across the mountains like a layer of zipper crust. People frowned, cursed and hated thy neighbor. Life was not good.
> Watching this from his temple upon Mt. Superior, Mo-Schuss looked down upon his Kingdom of Powder and knew something had to be done. With his trusty Leatherman at hand, he quickly chiseled 10 Suggestions into the back of a shovel blade, donned his soft boots and laid sweeping arcs down the mountain flank with his white robe snapping in the wind behind him. Summoning all disciples to the trailhead with a clap of thunder, he stood on the snowbank and issued the following proclamations:
> 1) Thou Shall Not Posthole the Skin Track.
> Booting up a skin track ruins the grip for subsequent skinners and a new track must be broken. If you are going to boot, break a new trail and keep peace in the Powder Kingdom. Punishment for such trespass shall be public lambasting.
> 2) Thou Shall Not Defecate and/or Urinate in the Skin Track or Upon Public Summits.
> It’s just nasty. Men, that means you too. Marking your turf should be left to dogs. The evidence stays around for ages and doesn’t get prettier with time. Punishment shall be wearing diapers to a Babes in the Backcountry clinic.
> 3) Thou Shall Not Steal Thy Partners Line
> Also known as poaching, this is a serious breech of etiquette. Whoever breaks the most trail or gets to the top first has reasonable rights of first refusal on what line they are going to take. Following someone’s ski track 2/3rds of the way up and then jumping their line is the most egregious offense possible. Punishment will be to spend a ski season in Georgia.
> 4) Thou Shall Not Tailgate The Trailbreaker
> Having someone walk up the back of your skis while you are breaking trail is annoying beyond words. Don’t do it. Back off, or offer to break trail yourself if the pace is too slow. Plus, it’s bad avalanche safety protocol.
> 5) Thou Shall Not Willingly Cross Thy Neighbors Tracks
> Unless by previous agreement, like 8’ing tracks, skiing over the top of someone’s fleeting artwork is bad manners, doubly so if you biff. Find fresh lines if you have to, or spoon if you must. Punishment? Cross a track, break your Mother’s back. It’s that simple.
> 6) Thou Shall Not Knowingly Ski Down Upon Thy Neighbor
> Risking your own life is one thing, but endangering others with avalanches from above is totally irresponsible. The only exception to this is if they have broken Suggestion #3 and poached your line.
> 7) Thou Shall Not Be Late on a Powder Day
> Powder waits for no one, and no one likes waiting for snoozers on a powder day. You are your own punishment for this offense – you snooze, you lose.
> 8) Thou Shall Not Ski Without Thy Proper Equipment
> Showing up without a beacon or shovel endangers not only you, but your partners as well. Remember the Six P’s – Proper Prior Preparation Prevents Poor Performance.
> 9) Thou Shall Not Guilt Trip Thy Neighbor
> Also known as Bad Group Dynamics, this is often a factor in backcountry accidents. A group of skiers is only as strong or fast as the weakest person in the group. If this is a problem, it should be discussed and resolved at the trailhead.
> 10) Thou Shall Not Disparage Thy Fellow Slider.
> Fixed or Free Heeled, one board or two – if you’re in the backcountry you are among kindred spirits. This however does not apply to those that bear false witness to the summits by riding helicopters to the top. In that case disparagement is acceptable.
> And with that, Mo-Schuss put down his shovel blade and snowflakes began floating down from the heavens. A communal group hug spread through the disciples as a renewed sense of love and harmony settled upon the land once again. Peace pipes were lit in friendship and social intercourse was pursued with vigor. Mo-Schuss looked down up this and smiled. The Kingdom of Powder was whole again and life was good.


----------



## Guest

haha - great write up! i love #7: Powder waits for no one.


----------



## m_jel

this is some good stuff


----------



## sunpark570

*Backcountry commandments... please explain.*

I'm stuck on #3. What the hell does that mean? I can't cut my own track then merge onto someone else's track? Even if I'm all alone in the woods? This may be a different kind of backcountry than I'm doing...


----------



## sunpark570

*Same with #5*

I don't know how they do it in avalanche country, but I'm a Vermonter - and maybe it's because we have less space to work with, but I see and cross tracks all the time... and have probably cut into other folks' tracks too. And have probably ridden up on edge to causeth the most spectacular tumble. And I decree - it's still all fun and games. Always. Al.Ways.


----------



## linvillegorge

sunpark570 said:


> I'm stuck on #3. What the hell does that mean? I can't cut my own track then merge onto someone else's track? Even if I'm all alone in the woods? This may be a different kind of backcountry than I'm doing...


It's pretty self explanatory. If you're in a group and your buddy is breaking trail with you following, if you get to the top and then snake first tracks, well then you're just a douchebag and should get punched three times in the sack.


----------



## sunpark570

*?*



linvillegorge said:


> It's pretty self explanatory. If you're in a group and your buddy is breaking trail with you following, if you get to the top and then snake first tracks, well then you're just a douchebag and should get punched three times in the sack.


"Snake?" I don't know what that means. When we all go out we grab what we can grab, but it's usually challenging terrain - not had much issue with criss-crossing or faux pas. I think I'm just used to a sloppier way of going. And I just read up on what it's like to backcountry in 'avalanche territory' so I realize that my version of back bowls may be a whole world of different. East Coast only so far for me.


----------



## snowvols

Breaking trail by either skinning or snowshoeing or even a boot pack to that top. If someone else makes the trail the majority of the way, they have the right to drop in first. If you let them break trail majority of the way and then pass them so you can drop it is a tool move. Maybe that makes more sense :dunno:


----------



## baldylox

YouTube - I'm a Snake


----------



## sunpark570

*Thank you!*



snowvols said:


> Breaking trail by either skinning or snowshoeing or even a boot pack to that top. If someone else makes the trail the majority of the way, they have the right to drop in first. If you let them break trail majority of the way and then pass them so you can drop it is a tool move. Maybe that makes more sense :dunno:



Ok - that did make more sense. I think I was just totally confused by lingo-speak. And - yes. These rules are good, and I get it.


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> YouTube - I'm a Snake


i am completely disturbed by that.


----------



## sunpark570

I shared it with a colleague (a sort-of colleague, I work from home. Online) and his response: 

this
58:35
is
58:38
uncomfortable
58:44
mowgli or not


----------



## Tjarco

Amen!

Someone should refine this text, it's even hard for noobs to consider the slightest amount of backcountry morality, so they won't bother reading 1000 words carved into a three. A "punchline poster" with community seal of approval of the commandments would be epic!

Can get my head around all the feaces & urine this guy had to deal with, seems it is such an issue that had to be the second thing he carved down...


----------



## dirts mcgirts

its a good read, but far from complete. its mostly referring to skinning and descent etiquette, but from the looks, newbs have been reading(which is fine, education is the best form of safety) but it does not permit someone from little to know backcountry experience to hop out there, so long as they remember to keep distance and play follow the leader.

as a mountaineering and backcountry snowboard guide from revelstoke, simple easy points to remember.

*communication.* youre out there with your friends, so be vocal, and have everyone on the same page. this starts in the parking lot. knowing who has what gear(and of course how to use it), everyones ability and comfort zones is essential.
*preparation.* food, water, medical and equipment.
and do people know where you are? did you sign the intentions book? prepare!
got the gear and no idear? well get informed, and know what to do when shit hits the proverbial fan.
*knowledge. * have you been there before? did you do your research? weather? conditions? exit plans? these boxes need to be ticked before you jump into paradise. because i have yet to see a newspaper article praising the buried victims. it normally criticizes their knowledge, experience and attitude.
cant do it? unsure? dont go. some of the best skiers and guides ive worked with or have met are the best because they know when to say NO. 
"but that hip looks so perfect." "that face is so fresh, man!" LEAVE IT. if youre unsure, or have doubts, remember; its the backcountry, there will be something just as good or better 20 minutes away.

showboating. stay the fuck home. i dont care what you can do, or how much shit you can talk. grown men cry and die out there, and having your mates dig you out of 3 feet of steel(compacted snow) is not cool. ive been snowboarding for many years, and lap the park often, but going blindly because you think youre in a red bull ad with mueller and rice isnt reality. 

and remember folks, enjoy! youre in for one of the best days of your lives if done well. bring a camera, and follow the rules, you can spend season after season floating on the good stuff.

and i dont mean peruvian cocaine.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

we have adage 'No shovel - no friends' here in Russia.


----------



## SmellyTuna

Ha right on. I am assuming some of these may not apply to front/slack country?


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Slackcountry = backcountry.


----------



## SmellyTuna

^^^^touché


----------



## neni

Interesting write up from the past season with high death toll in the Alps; enforces how important it would be to know _yourself_ hiw to make decisions and not just blindly follow a guide...

https://sports.vice.com/en_us/article/more-than-100-skiers-died-in-the-alps-this-winter-was-it-just-a-bad-year-or-is-this-the-new-norm


----------



## deagol

interesting article. also attributes overcrowding to increasing the death rate. seems to make sense.

oh, back to the original post: several people around here are definitely breaking rule #1 . There are tons of boot-prints in the local skin-tracks this season...


----------



## snowklinger

deagol said:


> interesting article. also attributes overcrowding to increasing the death rate. seems to make sense.
> 
> oh, back to the original post: several people around here are definitely breaking rule #1 . There are tons of boot-prints in the local skin-tracks this season...


I would expect this to get worse forever.


----------



## Kenai

deagol said:


> interesting article. also attributes overcrowding to increasing the death rate. seems to make sense.
> 
> oh, back to the original post: several people around here are definitely breaking rule #1 . There are tons of boot-prints in the local skin-tracks this season...


Does this apply to traverses at resorts? In Austria this year I crashed out on a couple traverses and ended up having to walk some. I walked in the track. I felt a little guilt, but it was a true traverse. It should not matter much there right?!


----------



## Kenai

snowklinger said:


> deagol said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting article. also attributes overcrowding to increasing the death rate. seems to make sense.
> 
> oh, back to the original post: several people around here are definitely breaking rule #1 . There are tons of boot-prints in the local skin-tracks this season...
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect this to get worse forever.
Click to expand...

One aspect I saw firsthand was the effect caused by the "volatile" weather the article describes. The wet snow avalanches in St Anton were pretty stunning. The February week we were there combined new snow with rain with highly variable temps and there were slides all over, many going all the way to the ground. When we headed off piste our guide said the slides we were seeing were very unusual for February and he had only seen those kinds of slides in April or May before.


----------



## neni

Kenai said:


> One aspect I saw firsthand was the effect caused by the "volatile" weather the article describes. The wet snow avalanches in St Anton were pretty stunning. The February week we were there combined new snow with rain with highly variable temps and there were slides all over, many going all the way to the ground. When we headed off piste our guide said the slides we were seeing were very unusual for February and he had only seen those kinds of slides in April or May before.


Yep, that's unusual, and it was equally unusual last year. But last year, there were some big dumps ontop on those early warm weather period layers... Big dump? Everyone wants first line... No good... 
This year it was sort of more stable cos it was continuously too warm. South facing ground slides like in spring all season long; hardly big dumps. Less rush for first lines.


----------



## deagol

Kenai said:


> Does this apply to traverses at resorts? In Austria this year I crashed out on a couple traverses and ended up having to walk some. I walked in the track. I felt a little guilt, but it was a true traverse. It should not matter much there right?!


I kinda don't think so. I've never seen anyone skinning in bounds here. In a resort, you have to expect boot prints in a traverse that goes too long


----------



## neni

Pretty good self-critical analysis vid of a guy who was cought by an avy in our region

https://youtu.be/0pSBUXFJXiY


----------

